# Change Crop Overlay Color?



## ArleneR (Nov 23, 2007)

My eyes are not what they used to be.  I would like to use the overlays when cropping but they're almost impossible to see. Is there any way to change the color of the overlay/grid? In PS you can change the color of the guides. Is there something like that in LR?

Also, is there a way to display a ruler when cropping?

My eyes thank you for any help.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Arlene and welcome to the forum.
You may like to take the time to fill in your signature to assist us in assisting you please.
To your questions:
1. The colour is the colour, however you suggestion has merit and you could fill out a feature request.
2. Rulers do not have much meaning as we deal in ratios in LR. The sizing is dependent on the ppi used and that is determined only upon export from LR where the physical size can be set.
I hope that helps........


----------



## ArleneR (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks. I will fill out a feature request.
BTW, I am a *Nikonian* as well.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 23, 2007)

Good for you, I frequent the Nikon Cafe......


----------



## AnitaD (Nov 26, 2007)

Arlene--Try going into Lights Out mode when you're cropping. Just press L to cycle through the various lights out options. It makes the crop much easier to see.


----------



## gnach (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess the thread's not dead, it's 4 years later and LR still doesn't have colored grid lines. It really tough sometime to adjust plumb verticals. Oh, well.


----------



## Fred (Mar 2, 2012)

The work-around I found is to just temporarily reduce exposure (remember what the previous setting was!) then the light gray is easily visible.


----------

